# Belarus



## Vector78

Hi, guys!
I'm from Minsk, Belarus.
My detailing practice is over 5 years, but things I've seen here is fantastic!
My site is www.polirovka.by
I'm working with many brands: Meguiar's, 3M, 4CR (Menzerna), Koch Chemie Unna, CarSystem, Wurth, Collinite, Car-Lack68, SurfACE, Percenta, Autosol etc.

Thanks and sorry for my bad English


----------

